# Modem für's Ausland??



## freekazoid (21. Mai 2003)

Hallo zusammen

Ich bin mir zwar nicht sicher ob dies hier das 100%ig richtige Forum für diese Art Fragen ist, aber ich versuch's mal 
Also:
Ich muss für einen Bekannten in Spanien einen Laptop besorgen (schon bestellt bei Dell). Dieser möchte natürlich auch an's Internet angebunden sein und ich muss dann in Spanien die ganze Sache konfigurieren usw.
So weit so gut ... Fast auf jeden Fall, denn als ich heute die Auftragsbestätigung erhalten habe stand auf der Liste der Komponenten


> Internes Modem für Schweiz


Spätestens jetzt ist euch klar dass ich aus der Schweiz komme und mich schonmal gehörig gefragt hab' was das soll.
Nun meine Frage an euch:
Benötige ich wirklich ein komplett anderes Modem für's Ausland?? Oder ist das nur ne Bezeichnung? Dass ich ein anderes Kabel benötige ist mir auch klar 
Was hat es auf sich?

Ich wäre über eine Auskunft ziemlich froh!

Gruss aus der Schweiz


----------



## blubber (21. Mai 2003)

Hmmm....
Gute Frage, ich weiss es zwar nicht, könnte mir aber gut vorstellen, dass man für einige andere Länder auch eigene Modems braucht, weil ja nicht jeder das gleiche Telefonnetzt / Telefonsystem hat.

Aber sicher bin ich mir da auch nicht..

bye


----------



## Grimreaper (21. Mai 2003)

Ich würd einfach mal bei Dell nachfragen


----------



## melmager (22. Mai 2003)

Also Modem ist Modem (technisch)

V92/V94 ist der Standart und der Läuft fast überall nur die Telefonstecker sind anders

Das die Dinger Länderspezifisch macht sind die Zulassungen in dem Land

Wos nicht geht sind digitale Netze aber auch dort gibts in Europa ein Standart (ISDN)


----------

